# Kindle Fire



## mvick (Feb 8, 2014)

Got a Kindle Fire about 3 months ago. Love it: however I cannot find any up to date instructions. All seem to be for the earlier models. I read a LOT and have dozens of books that i have bought. Anyone know how I can delete these? I have to search through dozens to get a title I have not read. 
Thanks!


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I have an old Kindle 2 and can plug it into my computer and remove books or use Calibre to delete batches of book

This might help


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

I have an old Kindle 2 and can plug it into my computer and remove books or use Calibre to delete batches of book

This might help


----------



## mvick (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks. Tried that. Did not work. Found some directions that said "press and hold". Then remove from device. I did that and pic of book came back up. Usually it shows % of book read. It erased that and now looks like a new book. I would like to get rid of pic of books.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

If you are using the latest Fire tablet, you can find help here:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=?ie=UTF8&nodeId=201756690

I have the $39.00 7" Fire tablet ($49.00 now, I believe). I'm still learning mine, but sometimes I touch and hold the book for a couple of seconds and a white box appears with "remove from home / remove from tablet" as the options. Choose the "remove from tablet". At other times, when I touch and hold, a check mark appears on the book and a trashcan appears in the upper right corner. I touch the trashcan to remove the book. I haven't figured out why the difference. 

Like you, I wish I could find a better "owners manual" but the link to the page above does have a lot of information.


----------



## mvick (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks. I did check the owners manual. Lots of info, but no way to delete books. Still there. I will leave as is for now as they do show a 100% if read. I can tell from that. Just a pain to have to scroll them all. Thanks to all!! If I find a solution, I will post it.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

If you are deleting them from the device and they still show, you may be viewing your books on the cloud.
Make sure you are in device view


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

mvick said:


> Thanks. I did check the owners manual. Lots of info, but no way to delete books. Still there. I will leave as is for now as they do show a 100% if read. I can tell from that. Just a pain to have to scroll them all. Thanks to all!! If I find a solution, I will post it.


Did you try the method in my post above? It works fine on the latest Fire (5th generation).


----------



## mvick (Feb 8, 2014)

Finally got it!
I had to go into my Amazon account. Then to Manage
your content and devices
Select books and permanently
Delete. Yeah!


----------

